# Andersen Vs. Marvin



## Jennifer007

*Why is it so expensive?*

I think you're paying too much for your sliding doors... try www.slidingdoorco.com, see what they can do for you


----------



## am_miller

They are both good companies, but I don't think $4000 more is worth it either.


----------



## stwsam2

*!!!!!!!!!!!*

OK!!!!! First off you have no clue what you are talking about. I have been in the door business for quite sometime now! Please listen UP! Marven is one of the most innovative Window and Door Co. On the PLANET!!! Don't ever let some one compare the Two. If you cut into an Anderson it is a load of crap. It's Like Land Rover vs. Hummer. Land Rover Is a high quality slightly more expensive than Hummer, yet it comes with the highest technology Off road ability in the World. When you look in a Hummer everything is plastic and it has nothing too it. What I am trying to Say is, when you go to buy a door The best companies on the lot are Hurd, Weather Shield, Marvin, and Jeld-Wen, don't be fooled buy Anderson or Pella or stuff like Crestline, It's the cheapest stuff out there. A Marven Window or Door is finished inside and out, no glue or anything showing. Anderson has glue showing through the Glass and a bunch of other things, if you would like to see pictures let me know

Thanks

Tanner


----------



## jogr

2 year old post.


----------



## Tom Struble

id get the land rover:huh::wacko:


----------



## beerdog

Yup, someone responded to an old post. While we are on this topic I am planning on getting some new doors next year. I would absolutely like an education on why Pella and Anderson are not as good. Pictures would be great.


----------



## Just Bill

In spite of what Sam said, IMHO Andersen offers the best bang for the buck, and backs it up with quality service. I have had too many customers with Pella door problems that Pella would not address, specifically, rotted frames. Andersen has sent me parts for customers doors/windows long after the warranties have expired, for free.


----------



## EmilyP

stwsam2 said:


> OK!!!!! First off you have no clue what you are talking about. I have been in the door business for quite sometime now! Please listen UP! Marven is one of the most innovative Window and Door Co. On the PLANET!!! Don't ever let some one compare the Two. If you cut into an Anderson it is a load of crap. It's Like Land Rover vs. Hummer. Land Rover Is a high quality slightly more expensive than Hummer, yet it comes with the highest technology Off road ability in the World. When you look in a Hummer everything is plastic and it has nothing too it. What I am trying to Say is, when you go to buy a door The best companies on the lot are Hurd, Weather Shield, Marvin, and Jeld-Wen, don't be fooled buy Anderson or Pella or stuff like Crestline, It's the cheapest stuff out there. A Marven Window or Door is finished inside and out, no glue or anything showing. Anderson has glue showing through the Glass and a bunch of other things, if you would like to see pictures let me know
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Tanner


Tanner, 
Your wrong, Andersen is propably the best on the market,:yes::yes: then Marvin, then Kolbe & Koble - actually if you cut in an Andersen Patio door you see all the make of the best patio door made-an LVL wood rail in side stile and rails , both mortise and tenden joints on all four conrners, all wood is treated after it's cut and milled with a water preservative then vinyl extrued on the wood, a true thermal broken sill, a steel capped track, a completely covered exterior in vinyl system frame called prema shield, no chance for moisture or water in get in side, two phenolic finishes to stop moisture, one inside under veener and one under the vinyl sheeth on the exterior, all sides patio door panels are actually covered with a flexcon coat of paint -no exposed wood-no chance of water to rott the panel inside out, HP-glass Low-e 4 glass which sheds water so you do not get water spots on the glass-99% less water spots than regular low-e doors-you can get parts for most andersen products since 1939-no other company keeps parts, most change their doors and change parts and you can no longer get parts- Andersen sell approx 7 million patio doors a year- more than any other company- if you need service -Andersen has the largest network available- 20/10 year transferable warranty- ask to see the cut aways from your local dealers of both products- see for your self- weather it's a Home Depot or a lumber yard both companies can call their local reps to get or bring in corner sections- Andersen then Marvin you will see the difference for your self Tanner is full of himself-


----------



## EmilyP

segercasey said:


> Looking for opinions on Andersen and Marvin windows/doors. Both companies make the sliding french door and transom window we are looking for; Marvin is $4000.00 more than Andersen. Is Marvin that much better than Andersen? Or is Andersen better? Thank you for your input.


 
Please ask to see corner sections of both products- see my note too Tanner- if you can not see the difference- then I have land in FL to sell you - Andersen should clearly be your choice- please let know if you need more info I clearly spell it out-


----------



## 67camaro

*Andersen doors*

I purchased an Andersen 400 series sliding patio door in July, 2005. It was installed by a contrator in July, 2005. This was an oak frame door with tetratone on the outside and wood finish on the inside. About Nov. 2008, I started having trouble closing the door due to the door warping. Anderson refused to warranty the door. They stated that because I had left the interior wood unstained that was what caused the door to warp. So, my game plan is to try to straighten the door frame if possible. If not, then I will be replacing it, and not with an Andersen. Any other ideas on resolving this? Thanks


----------



## md2lgyk

You'd think somebody who's been in the door business for "quite sometime" (sic) would at least know how to spell Marvin.


----------



## HeyMikey

I am in the market for either Marvin or Andersen custom-size replacement windows. A certain well-known Consumer Testing Company in October, 2007 evaluated these two brands and they appeared to be very close in terms of their rating scores. At that time, Marvin was more expensive than Andersen, but since then, Marvin has come down in price to be competitively priced. Marvin was rated slightly better in durability at that time too. I checked the current U-Factor for Marvin Ultimate Casements and it is listed as 0.30. Andersen's U-Factor is listed as 0.28 for their casements. Andersen is still slightly lower priced, but not enough to make a difference. I do wish there was a more up to date set of independent test reports from that Consumer Testing Company or a similar independent testing company. What is the current informed opinion on selecting one of these two brands ?


----------



## BamBamm5144

I dont like either of them but I would go with Andersen over Marvin mainly because they are nearly rated the same but Marvin is more expensive. The extra cost does not make enough of a difference. Also, those consumer reports are very inaccurate. I know they have one of the worst known roofing shingles on the market rated near the top.


----------



## BimmerRacer

I have no experience with Anderson but I love our Marvin windows.


----------



## Scuba_Dave

I have almost all Andersen 400 series windows in the house
The main reason - HD sells them
I have a few Pella - don't like them, won't buy them again
The Pella slider casing pulled away from the window glass on the outside on both slider doors

I might have gone for Marvin, but my local lumber company that stocks them is useless
The number of times I have been in there they have been unable to help me on a number of issues

Many are off the shelf...if something breaks I can go get another one off the shelf
Quite a few were special order, on some I upgraded to the better glass
I haven't had a single problem with any of the Andersen windows or doors 39 windows all together with new sunroom & addition/garage


----------



## Clutchcargo

The only problem that I've had with Andersen is with their bay window cable attachment system. It's inadequate for the weight of the window. I had a couple of adjustable brackets made that did nice job positioning it perfectly.
Other than that, I think the windows are nice. You have two months after install to finish the windows. It's spelled out clearly in the installation instructions.


----------



## HeyMikey

Does any other independent testing organization exist that could tell us whether Marvin or Andersen is a better or worse choice ? These two companies, along with Pella and some others seem to be the leading brands. I'm sure there may be a better window somewhere, but that company is just too small to have much market share and marketing exposure to make them well-known to the masses.


----------



## oh'mike

I've been replacing and installing windows for many years.

My first choice is Anderson,second choice Marvin.

I refuse to install Pella-To many call backs.

I've never ever ripped out an Anderson window,I have them in my own house(22 years old)
all work perfectly---MIKE---


----------



## david6465

*don't buy marvin!!!*

If you are considering the purchase of "Marvin Windows", we will be happy to share with you all the reasons why you should NOT. Even though the windows are of a very high quality, nonetheless, anything beyond that is extremely irresponsible and poor. The Company advice of the proper mechanism and style of windows for a particular area was very poor. for example, On a very high level single family home they installed such windows in a manner that there is no way to clean the outside of the window other than to hire a major crane. In addition, the installation workmanship lacked professionalism. Within less than three years some windows' mechanisms are squeaking, others are rusty, and some of the windows are not vacuum shut. On top of that, they did not follow our installation order. For example, we requested a door to be opened toward the outside and they installed its opening toward the inside. They sent us white screens to a bronze colored windows where the screens are designed to be installed in the interior part of the window. As a result we are unable to use the screens at all. The Company totally ignore us and is not willing to take responsibility to make the proper changes and corrections to our windows unless we pay additional fortune. We suffered major aggravation throughout the entire process and spent already a very big fortune that we have no satisfaction from.


----------



## jsmith48

I bought the sliding french door from my house from andersen and I haven't had any problems, looks great and has lasted 5 years so far.


----------



## BeachBum2

*Andersen 4 Panel Sliding French Doors vs Marvin?*

I am in the process of replacing some windows, doors, and a 12' sliding system at my beach cabin. We are in the north, so it gets plenty windy and rainy in the cold of the winter. I only want to do it once, and when I die my kids will not want to do it again either.

I have a full light front door Casement window and 12 4 panel slider to replace. All face the beach and direct wind & rain.
I have a few other casement windows that are better protected from the weather as well as a french door, that is also better protected.

I'm not married to either brand. I want the exterior to stand up to the constant salt air, and the interior wood to last a lifetime.

What brand would you suggest? Is there a better brand than these two, also?

Thanks from the beach!


----------



## oh'mike

I stand by what I said earlier--Anderson are the most trouble free.

This year they started a custom line and now make any size to match odd ball openings.

Bring a big wallet--those custom sizes are spendy.


----------



## BeachBum2

*Anderson Sliding Doors vs Milgard?*

I keep getting mixed messages from the dealers, even the dealers that sell both lines. Andersen is best, No - Marvin is best, etc, etc, etc...

What about Milgard? How does Milgard stack up against these two?

The fiberglass is almost impervious to everything, and they come with a wood veneer too.

Do Milgard's last? Are the sliders weather tight?


----------



## CoconutPete

I love it how this post keeps sitting for 2 years only to be revived by someone motivated to b!tch about a certain brand or a certain contractor they paid to install a certain brand.


----------



## DangerMouse

CoconutPete said:


> I love it how this post keeps sitting for 2 years only to be revived by someone motivated to b!tch about a certain brand or a certain contractor they paid to install a certain brand.


Yup, it's what makes this forum fun!

***besides, everyone knows Eagle is better*** :laughing:

DM


----------



## drhakala

It would take much to beat out Marvin. We had very expensive Marvin windows installed when we built our house is 1991. Since then, we have had constant problems and expense. Several of the sashes rotted in just a couple of years--and these were the clad "lifeitme" windows! We picked them because they were supposed tilt in so you can clean the outside of each double sash from indoors... but it takes two strong men and a custom-built rod to get these windows tilted. The springs that balance the sashes are seriously under-engineered and we have a few break every year. Marvin's rep calls these "zingers," when the retaining fixture shoots up the side of the window and takes the skin off the outer side of your hand. Now we are going through our second set of window replacements, to the tune of about $12,000. Marvin did not stand by their supposed warranty for the first set of window replacements so we are not even asking them to chip in on the current round. Stay as far from Marvin windows as you can... there cannot possibly be worse windows on the market!


----------



## creeper

Yo Mike,
What do you think of Jeld-Wen?


----------



## rossfingal

Jeld-Wen is passable.
Andersen - if you want to spend the money.
Very good customer service with Andersen.
Just my opinion.
(Installed all of them - some better than others).
Get a good installer!

rossfingal


----------



## creeper

K thanks,
I had 4 jeld-wen installed about a year ago and am about to have 4 more plus a door. I recently had an energy audit done and there was virtually no air leakage from the newer installed ones. And I do really like my installer guy. Besides being the husband of a friend, he has appeared on Holmes on Homes a couple of times. (Oh no not that can of worms) So for those reasons I know he does a good job of installing, I just hope the window itself holds up over time


----------



## oh'mike

Never installed Jenweld windows---I've put in a few of the doors and they were fine---only time will tell

They are the new kid on the block.

I did use Peach Tree windows on one house about a year ago---They sure did feel like good product.

Customer says all is still good---Not enough time to judge yet but I liked them.


----------



## kwikfishron

Jeld-Wen is the least expensive window on the market where I come from.

I will end my comment there.


----------



## creeper

o


----------



## kwikfishron

creeper said:


> o


Didn’t try to freak you out creeper. JW is simply just a builders grade window. I have some issues with them but none are because of failure.


----------



## creeper

I'm going to hope that its a different quality/line up here in Canada. You never know eh? It is possible right? Right? Just a little freaked out. My guy says that Paella is a builders grade.


----------



## concretemasonry

I just had a Andersen Renewal sliding door installed. My feeling is that ANY window is just hole in the wall that has to be filled and installed properly to avoid infiltration since none have an insulation value much greater the a plain concrete block wall, except the block wall is better for radiant heat loss/gain, no matter what kind of funny gas is used. In spite of that, I wanted to fill the hole in the wall and still see out for deer and bird watching.

I have an over sized heavy 6' slider (1980's vintage), so it had the be custom. Even though I have taken several classes for moisture intrusion, I chose to have it installed because of physical and logistics. I refuse to buy anything immediately, but an hour after giving the go-ahead, I got a call from someone to do the detailed measurement the next day and he took 20-30 photos inside and outside to make sure all materials were loaded with the door. The time for the manufacture of the custom size was a little longer, but the installation was scheduled a week ahead and the installed called and asked it was OK to be a half hour early. The installer arrived at 8:30 with an equipped, enclosed trailer with generator, compressor, vacuums, power saws, break and other equipment and did the install (including custom interior trim, caulking, clean-up and vacuuming) and spent about 10-15 minutes explaining the how to use the door, future adjustments and explained he installed it slightly tight on the closure since the foam would compress. He left at about 11:30. He scheduled a city inspection for 1:00 that is required for any exterior work in my community. I did not realize this was required, but was covered by Andersen as were a CO and smoke alarms that he installed. The inspector took about 3 minutes to inspect (mostly to check out the detector locations) and never really looked at the door closely except it being plumb and level and check the caulking to the association required cheap vinyl siding.

I did not let him know I was familiar with window installation requirements, but he did everything buy the book. There is no question where the next window/door job on this old townhouse will be ordered from, in spite of me being a DIYer that has built a 75% of my 1800 sf lake home. - I know when to go elsewhere when it makes sense.

Dick


----------



## creeper

Whew! Naturally, I ran to my window guy and this is his email response;

All large window companies have a "builders line" and most large companies have moderate to high end product as well. The jeld-wen "united" line is designed and built for the newhome warranty in mind! This new warranty is now only 5yrs and is operated by the new home builders association, this is also standard across Canada (the old HUDAC warranty was 7yrs) The Jeld-Wen DF (your windows) Jeld-WEn classic & J-W ccustom lines are considered to be high end windows. 
Jeld-Wen has also won the manufacturing excellence award for many years in a row now.

So everything is calm in my little corner of the world once again. :thumbsup:


----------

